# Old cat acting odd



## Miril (Jan 13, 2014)

My 13 year old cat has been actually very odd for the past few weeks. He keeps going in the bathroom and crying/digging in the bath and sink until someone turns the tap on, despite him having water bowls in the house. He has also been lying on the bathroom washing basket for hours which he has never done before. We also suspect that he has been urinating on the basket as the clothes smell and there have also been mysterious puddles on the floor, although these do not smell. He meows a lot more than usual, and often sits outside my bedroom crying, but when I open the door he doesn't come in. If I pick him up and bring him in he will stay for a few seconds and want to go out again. This is repeated throughout the day. We have also observed that he runs from place to place now rather than walking - and he has to run around the outside of most rooms instead of through the middle. He has been eating fine. The bet noticed a few months ago that he had lost lots of weight quickly and has a heart murmur, but other than that he is healthy. We just don't know how to get him to settle down like he used to without crying or acting odd. I will just quickly add that he lives with his sister who is perfectly normal other than not being able to walk to a destination, and there are no other pets in the house. Thanks a lot


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

There was significant weight loss and your vet did not do blood work and said your cat was "healthy?" You may want to find a new vet.

He is not healthy. 

Please take your cat to the vet for blood work. He is exhibiting symptoms of both kidney disease and hyperthyroid. Both of these can only be diagnosed by blood work.

Neither are curable but both are treatable/maintainable with medication/fluids/diet in a way that he will feel better and have a better quality of life.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

As Lorilu says you need see another vet Asap.
This is the age when cats do tend to get kidney and Hyperthyroid problems.
They also can get dementia problems as well.
Poor Boy he does sound stressed and uncomfortable.
I would get an enzyme killer spray from the pet shop and spray the areas where he has been piddling on. Leave the spray to work and then wash off.
If there is any scent of urine left he will carry on piddling there.
You could us confine him just to a few rooms so if he does it then it will be only in those rooms.
A feliway plug in might help to relax but only when you have found out what the problem is.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A solution of biological washing powder or liquid works just as well as expensive sprays and is far cheaper.

Use it to clean up the puddles (dilute urine doesn't smell to start with) and rewash the clothes. I expect you've done the latter anyway!

And please take him to another vets. *something* is wrong.

Edit - or *maybe* back to the same vets since the behaviour has changed since last time he was seen.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm also very surprised at your vet 
Significant weight loss in a cat of any age should be investigated. Along with the other symptoms you describe it's highly likely to be kidney disease and / or similar.
Given the age of your cat I would strongly recommend full blood work to determine what you are dealing with, but I sadly have a feeling he might be quite poorly, sorry to say :sad:


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have to be honest that was my thought too moggie 14 
one of my cats was acting like that shortly before he died, the vets couldn't find anything in particular but did advise that from his actions he might not be with me much longer..it doesn't necessarily mean that's the same for your cat OP but it is something to be prepared for.
I would do as others have advised and see another vet and request more tests though.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Miril - there is also the possibility that he may have a urinary tract infection (UTI) at present, which can happen with chronic kidney disease, (of which he has the symptoms). A UTI can affect feline behaviour in similar ways to how your cat has been behaving the past 3 weeks. A UTI is a nasty thing, which makes a cat feel miserable as anything, and it needs treating with antibiotics. If left untreated it could develop into a kidney infection, which is serious and life threatening. 

Please do take him to a vet a.s.a.p and ask the vet to test his urine for infection as well as taking some blood for testing.


----------



## Miril (Jan 13, 2014)

A quick update: he is become slightly more settle within the past 24 hours. I have closed the bathroom door and since he has been able to rest more and stop crying as much. I have noticed small drops of blood in the bath/sink from him though. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Miril said:


> A quick update: he is become slightly more settle within the past 24 hours. I have closed the bathroom door and since he has been able to rest more and stop crying as much. I have noticed small drops of blood in the bath/sink from him though. Anyone know why this is?


The most likely cause is blood from his bladder -- as I mentioned in my previous post I suspect he has a urinary tract infection.(UTI)

You really do need to get him to the vet urgently. UTIs are very unpleasant things and your cat will be in a lot of discomfort, and pain when he pees. It would be unkind not to get help for him - please I beg you, do not delay, as an untreated UTI can lead to a kidney infection which could be fatal.


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

As others have said you really must seek treatment ASAP. My friend had similar with one of her cats about a year and a half ago and his symptoms went from unnoticed to critical in the space of a couple of days due to infection, she almost lost him. Seeing blood should really tell you how serious this is.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Please take you cat to the vets urgently - the sooner you get treatment for him the bettter.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Miril said:


> A quick update: he is become slightly more settle within the past 24 hours. I have closed the bathroom door and since he has been able to rest more and stop crying as much. I have noticed small drops of blood in the bath/sink from him though. Anyone know why this is?


Your poor cat must be in some discomfort You need to take him to the vets today asap.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Miril said:


> A quick update: he is become slightly more settle within the past 24 hours. I have closed the bathroom door and since he has been able to rest more and stop crying as much. I have noticed small drops of blood in the bath/sink from him though. Anyone know why this is?


This is an emergency. Please, get your cat to the vet. he is in probably in great pain. Keep in mind that cats don't show pain until they are in agony.

A male cat can block quickly, and once blocked he will die within 24 hours, and the death is horrific, the bladder will burst.

Your cat needs emergent treatment. Now.


----------



## Miril (Jan 13, 2014)

I was able to get him an appointment early afternoon and the vet suspects it's a cystitis so he has been given painkiller and antibiotics, but they said if he doesn't improve within 24 hours to go back. He has been significantly better since going- I have managed to get him to settle today so he has been sleeping a lot and chant cried at all since going to the vets. I think the painkillers have really helped as he was very happy after having the injection. Just got to keep a close eye on him. I am also giving him wet food rather than dry so that he has plenty of liquids  he is more himself now. Thank you for everyone's help though, you've helped a lot!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's good to hear, pleased he is feeling better already 
I'd still be worried about the water / drinking obsession though, did you mention this to the vet? 
If funds allow I would still recommend blood tests to rule anything else out, especially given his age


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Keep him on the wet food as dry food is not good for cats that suffer with these problems.
Glad he is improving.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear he is more comfortable  if things change or you have any more concerns please get back to the vets asap...all the best and give him a tickly chin stroke from me  xx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Our elderly cat who is 19 years old recently had toiletting issues, blood in her wee.


We had too get tablets down her twice a day, being so old we couldnt risk anything just "clearing up"

After a week on tablets everything cleared up and theres no longer blood in her wee.

Her weight stays around the same area...she loose a few grams, then puts them back on, then puts on more, then looses again and again and put on a couple....etc etc


I think its important due to your cats age and health that you start 6-8weekly trips too the vets, too keep an eye on his weight and health in general, he may also have dementia, whic our jessie also has....but we have it under control, i know you cant control dementia but we know her....thing? Shall we say, its food....especially at night, so we manage it by my dad always having food in the bedroom for at night and her own special feeding spot beside him.

You need too monitor your cat too find out his trigger times/areas....is it food, does he not remember being fed so always wants more? If so make sure when he's awake theres food avaible for him....if its night times, find out why at night and the areas that upet him....does he need the hallway lit up? Maybe some small lights attached too the wall, the ones you push too turn on, use batteries. If litter tray then make sure theres litter trays in problem areas and watch when he goes there, i've had too do that with jessie, literally follow her too the room with the litter tray too make sure she goes in it, altho thats not normally an issue anymore....also good for checking his wee/poo for any issues!

Good luck and hope he's better soon, anything else, just ask!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Miril - very pleased to hear you took him to the vets and he has been prescribed antibiotics and painkillers. :thumbup1: Also glad to hear he seems to be feeling a bit better already. Hopefully he should make a good recovery once the infection has been zapped by the antibiotics. 

But I do agree with the previous poster who said that you ought to get him tested for e.g. kidney disease, in view of his age. 

I do hope you will keep him on a wet food diet permanently from now on. Dry food is very bad news for a cat who has had bladder or kidney problems. You will protect his health by keeping him on a wet food diet. I would also add a little water to all his meals from now on.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

How's the little guy doing today?


----------



## Miril (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought I would give you all an update. Unfortunately it's not good news. So he started to perk up after having the antibiotic, although he kept spraying blood in the bath. We decided to take him back to have some scans and blood tests to find out the problem. Nothing came up. I had hoped that things would slowly get better, however last night he fainted twice and was crying. He was panting a lot and his heart rate was very high constantly. This morning he was still the same, so we took him down to the vet again. They found that his heart was slowly failing (he was born with a heart murmur so I guess heart problems were inevitable) and he had something wrong with one of his lungs. They have him some steroids with hope he would perk up and start eating and drinking so they could get him in in a few days for scans. He hadn't eaten yesterday, so when he came back from the vets he was refusing food, but he managed to eat some tuna, which was shortly thrown back up. He was refusing any drink, he was in great pain. This morning after the vets he had a seizure and fainted again. As the day went on we was getting in more and more pain. He was unable to stand, uncomfortable, crying, and a very fast heart rate. We all decided it was best to have Hermy put down as it wasn't fair and he was very unhappy. After his death he was diagnosed with lung cancer and both lungs were full of fluid. I am very very upset to have lost him but we all did the best we could. I was extremely attached to him so it will take time for me to get over this, but I know that he had a very good, happy life and letting him go was for the best because he was in huge amounts of pain and if we hadn't of got him put down it would have slowly eaten away at him. Thank you for all your support though x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your loss of Henry  my thoughts are with you at this sad time xx

RIP Henry, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh, how heartbreaking.

Was hoping there was going to be good news to this.

So sorry for the loss on your baby. 

R.I.P.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this :sad: xxx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have had to say goodbye to you lovely boy,


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss but at least you know he's no longer in any pain xx

Rachel


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear this sad news of your lovely cat, bless him. Thank you for coming back and letting us know.


----------



## srj (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, Miril.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved Hermy. You did all you could for him and then that final gift of love, freedom from suffering. He's in good company at the Bridge.

It was thoughtful of you to update us. Yes it will take time to work through your grief and loss. Be gentle with yourself. xx


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this x


----------

